# Yamaha Zuma 50



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a 2004 Yamaha Zuma 50 with 600 miles on it. It became difficult to start then smoked quite a bit when running. The next issue was it would run for awhile then stall when i gave it gas. Cleaned the carb and put a new spark plug in it. It ran fine for a couple weeks then one day same thing stalled when i tried to give it gas and now wont even start,,,,, any ideas ?? Thank you


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

It could be most anything. 

You need to establish if it is getting spark.

If yes, then check out the carb. You already cleaned it so you know what kind of condition it was in not to long ago. Take it apart and inspect and clean it.

You may need to get a repair/rebuild kit and change out the diaphragms/gaskets etc.

Replace fuel filter while you are at it and inspect the exhaust port and muffler for clogging.

Just some ideas!


----------

